# F1! F1! Mein USB-Stick spinnt!



## Enn (1. September 2004)

Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe mein USB-Stick mit Win 2k benutzt. Nachdem ich den in Win XP gesteckt habe, zeigt er mir anstatt USB-Stick einen Security Device und sucht immer nach einem Treiber. 

Der USB-Stick ist nicht gesperrt und nicht passwortgeschützt. Unter Linux lässt er sich auch nicht mounten. Ich komme nicht an den Inhalt ran. Der PC erkennt ihn nicht als Wechseldatenträger. 

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## StefanLCR (15. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe seit gestern genau das gleiche Problem was Enn beschrieben hat.
"Security Device"... der USB Stick wird nicht mehr als Massenspeicher erkannt. 

Wenn evt. jemand einen Tipp hat, das wäre echt spitze.

Bei meinem Stick ist es gekommen, als ich etwas raufkopierte, was viel zu gróß war. Ich bemerkte das der Kopiervorgang blödsinn war bei der Größe und brach ab. "Abbrechen" hab ich gedrückt. Dann kamen ein paar Fehlermeldungen das die Dateien nicht richtig kopiert werden konnten. 

So und jetzt ist es so wie bei Enn. Echt sch**** weil die Dinger wirklich teuer sind. 

Wenn man ihn nur irgendwie neu formatieren könnte..... :-/

Grüß

Stefan


----------

